# "Fly Fishing for Redfish" by Chico Fernandez



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone read this book? I'm thinking about picking up a copy, but the price is pretty steep, so I'm trying to get some feedback.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I haven't, but the salt water bible is Lefty's Fly Fishing in Salt Water. If you haven't read that, you are missing one of the best books out there. I told Lefty it was so good, I read it twice.


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Back to the OPs question. Yes its a good book. Yes its pricey but what book isn't these days. I have an autogrpaphed copy of Lefty's classic and it is a MUST read. But for pure bonefishing Chico's book is better. 

I know of two other redfishing books that are also quite good. One by John Kumiski and one by Pete Cooper Jr. Search on amazon and they will pop right up.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

....and this has to do what about the book in question?? Back on topic, I should have my copy of the book delivered today or tomorrow. Going to read it during my trip down to the Gulf. I'll report back my impressions....which are probably worth about the proverbial two cents.....lol


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

It's a terrific book - my copy of his Bonefish book is well-worn. Important stuff!


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably the most informative podcast I have ever heard was from Ask About Fly Fishing before they wanted money for their shows. The guest was Chico Fernandez and the subject was Snook but he covered a huge variety of Saltwater topics. It was a huge wealth of info that really helped shorten my learning curve.


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks to the folks who provided feedback. I went ahead and bought the book and am about 100 pages into it. Great stuff so far!


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Good deal, let me know as soon as you're done with it, I volunteer to take a look at it for a second opinion.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Little more than half way through the book. Most excellent. Good information, especially for guys not real experienced in chasing reds with the long rod, but plenty of good stuff for more experienced guys too. And some really fun stories of some days he has had on the water. Two thumbs up!!


----------



## J-Will (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree ifsteve, I'm almost finished with it and give it a two thumbs up as well! Very helpful stuff, and like you said, some cool fishing stories too.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

FYI after reading this thread i ended up buying orvis's guide to flyfishing for coastal gamefish. deals way more w/ fish behavior and habitats than technical stuff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

bjtripp83 said:


> FYI after reading this thread i ended up buying orvis's guide to flyfishing for coastal gamefish. deals way more w/ fish behavior and habitats than technical stuff.


I find your assessment interesting. I would put fish behaviour and habitats pretty technical stuff? I have not read the Orvis book so perhaps you could differentiate what you refer to as technical stuff.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

The Orvs book is written by Aaron Adams who is a fisheries biologist and comes from that perspective. Adams, incidently had a section of Chico's bonefish book called The Bonefish's World, about the biology, habitat and prey of the bonefish.
JC


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Back in the eighties and early nineties I was doing every boat show (and related show) possible as a fly tyer (usually just manning a booth that belonged to one of the shops I was tying for) from my home base as far north as Orlando (and once or twice out of state). As a result I got to talk to lots of folks in the fly fishing "business" including Chico Fernandez on a fairly regular basis. In that era I was strongly considering a small tackle shop instead of guiding since sun exposure was a serious concern (and I've lost at least six folks over the years to melanoma....). Chico was nice enough to sit me down with paper and pencil and show me exactly how much money would be needed to open my own shop (and how little return I could expect...along with the fact that for a shop to succeed the owner would pretty much have to give up fishing, period.). It was a real eye opener at the time and helped me head toward guiding instead of that mythical "small shop". As he explained way back then I could make the same money that a shop would generate by guiding and tying flies as I could possibly hope to earn with a shop - and I'd be on the water with only a fraction of the investment that a shop would require..... very good advice.

Any angler that fishes shallow water would be well advised to listen to anything Chico has to say....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Back in the eighties and early nineties I was doing every boat show (and related show) possible as a fly tyer (usually just manning a booth that belonged to one of the shops I was tying for) from my home base as far north as Orlando (and once or twice out of state). As a result I got to talk to lots of folks in the fly fishing "business" including Chico Fernandez on a fairly regular basis. In that era I was strongly considering a small tackle shop instead of guiding since sun exposure was a serious concern (and I've lost at least six folks over the years to melanoma....). Chico was nice enough to sit me down with paper and pencil and show me exactly how much money would be needed to open my own shop (and how little return I could expect...along with the fact that for a shop to succeed the owner would pretty much have to give up fishing, period.). It was a real eye opener at the time and helped me head toward guiding instead of that mythical "small shop". As he explained way back then I could make the same money that a shop would generate by guiding and tying flies as I could possibly hope to earn with a shop - and I'd be on the water with only a fraction of the investment that a shop would require..... very good advice.
> 
> Any angler that fishes shallow water would be well advised to listen to anything Chico has to say....


I have a friend just like that who owns a little fly shop in Dade City called Swans Fly Shop. He's married to it and cranks off tons of flies off his vise (they're not as purdy as yours ), but sits there day in and day out. At one time before he organized the piles of flies (literally) I though he never tied the same fly twice! lol I think that's the #1 reason why he's a little grumpy these days! lol He does sell a lot of stuff out of his little unique shop, but except for river fishing occasionally, he does very fishing little these days, considering he's in the industry. But, if you ask him, he'll say he loves it, as do you, what you do!  Personally, I'd just rather be fishing, period! no agenda! 

I've lost many fishing friends to guiding where they decided to guide and got tired of fishing, fishing people and people themselves over time and now hardly fish at all these days because of it. Capt Bob, it takes a rare person to stick with it like you sir. I only made it through short term back in the 90's and had to bail out when the economy crashed during 9/11. My wife (then) decided she liked seeing me again and I decided to get a civilian job instead and have a normal routine again since I was raising kids. Most people don't realize that the pre-trip and post-trip prep together takes just as much time as the trip itself. It can be a total time of 12hrs+ between "get up outta bed" till "hit the hay!" of working and preping. You earn your keep for sure! I know it's beautiful out there and you meet some great people, but you also have to deal with bad weather problems, boat issues, no fish shows, equipment issues and some people issues as well. I only had 2 people I "wanted" to throw off the boat and some we remain friends to date. But then again, I never put in the years you have. So you either are a saint or you have a good vibe force field around you or you have a crusty hard shell around you! lol My hat's off to you Sir! Your wife must be a Saint! 

Speaking of Chico (i'm gonna say it again since the board police wipe out the following comment since it was embedded with other rants between a board member), While chatting with Enrico at the EP booth recently, Chico came in to say hi and we all stood there chatting there for a good while (it was an honor for sure for me to be there with the both of them). He's not doing so hot since he was carrying around an oxygen pak and not looking so good. All the greats in our industry are coming into those twilight years soon (many of them). Funny thing though is how the love of our sport and the people around us we meet helps to get them/us all chugging along still! 

Oh crap, got off topic again! Chico's book! Yea ok! Get it, buy it, borrow it, read it. It's a good read and Chico is a great writer and wrote for many, many publications over the years! It's a good read! Dr. Adams is a good guy too. Met up with him before (lived and tarpon fly fished Port Charlotte back some years ago) and he's a good guy (marine biologist) Get his book too, you guys should read all you can and learn all you can from whomever to be more productive out there. Arron also sits on the board of the Bonefish & Tarpon Trust. At one time Chico was on their advisory board. 

To any and all saltwater fly fisherman out there that want to support a good cause, become a member and support a great cause! I'm a proud member of B&TT. You should be too, to help support the bonefish and tarpon fishery for many years to come! 

https://www.bonefishtarpontrust.org/

Whoops, there I go going off topic again! lol


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> I find your assessment interesting. I would put fish behaviour and habitats pretty technical stuff? I have not read the Orvis book so perhaps you could differentiate what you refer to as technical stuff.


guess that was unclear. technical as in of or relating to the techniques of the fly angler--gear, tackle, mechanics. didnt mean technical as in relating to the science of fish biology

Its a good book. i think it says in the beginning there's plenty of other books dealing w/ the aforementioned technical stuff, this one written like someone with a serious background in biology. Its really an informative book for any type of inshore/beach fishing, possible orvis just wanted title consistent w/ its trade identity as fly fishing specialist


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

For any of those who may be interested, Chico will be talking and signing books at the Fly Shop of Miami tomorrow (12/12) from 1-4. I plan on stopping by at some point. Should be fun.


----------



## OpenFly (Aug 31, 2015)

So I read this post a few days ago and decided to buy the book on Prime. It's definitely worth if you're a beginner (I've only been fly fishing for a year). A lot of the issues I'm currently having he addresses in the book.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Wife gave it to me for my birthday on Friday night, after I spent a long day on the water spooking reds and getting the stink eye from laid up snook.

I'm two chapters in so far and its chock full of useful information.


----------

